# What's Your Favorite Nationality of Food



## rexbobcat (Apr 6, 2015)

Kind of a random question, but I was just thinking about how I could eat Thai food literally every day for the rest of my life. I love the spices/spiciness and the emphasis on complex flavor profiles in every dish.

Plus they seem to use cilantro _a lot_, which I love. I would roll cilantro and smoke it if I could. #truth


----------



## limr (Apr 6, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Kind of a random question, but I was just thinking about how I could eat Thai food literally every day for the rest of my life. I love the spices/spiciness and the emphasis on complex flavor profiles in every dish.
> 
> Plus they seem to use cilantro _a lot_, which I love. *If I could roll cilantro and smoke it, I would.*



You probably could, y'know.

I love cilantro, too. I'll add it to just about anything.

I tend to like cuisines from warmer climates. I grew up on a Mediterranean diet and that food still feels the most familiar, but I tend to cook using a lot of Indian spices. I also love Thai and Moroccan, Mexican...

The heavier meals that you tend to find in colder climates, like German or Scandinavian food never really did it for me.


----------



## Designer (Apr 6, 2015)

Mexican, although I would not choose to have that at every meal.


----------



## runnah (Apr 6, 2015)

Japanese. I love sushi and the fact that every thing is so "light" tasting and not heavy.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 6, 2015)

I would have to say Mexican but it's probably more like Tex-Mex than traditional Mexican. Although, Italian and Chinese would be high up the list too.

What nationality would you consider grilled steaks???? lol


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 6, 2015)

limr said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of a random question, but I was just thinking about how I could eat Thai food literally every day for the rest of my life. I love the spices/spiciness and the emphasis on complex flavor profiles in every dish.
> ...



I love Indian curry, but yeah I've never been big on German food, which is odd, since it's very hearty and I generally love that stuff. But mostly it's pretty meh.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 6, 2015)

runnah said:


> Japanese. I love sushi and the fact that every thing is so "light" tasting and not heavy.



I grew up in the Southwest where there's a big emphasis on meat dishes (steak and pork), soul food, and Tex-Mex, so I think that's probably why I really prefer richer, heavier dishes.

I like some sushi, but it seems like Japanese food often comes at a premium compared to other Asian cuisine (not just talking about sushi but in general). Otherwise I would probably eat more of it.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm a pretty big fan of  American food. 
Even bigger fan of American SOUTHERN cooking.

I'm picky. Picky, picky, picky. As a kid, it's a wonder I even survived, I was so picky. As an adult, I've learned to eat--and enjoy--way more than I used to, but I'm still really picky, and not very adventurous about my food. I'm especially wary of sauces, because there is an extremely complex algorithm of rules that have to be processed for me to decide whether I find a particular sauce acceptable (example: sausage gravy is OK, but ALL salad dressing is automatically rejected, whether it's creamy, balsamic or something else…). 
It's funny--I'll try a new restaurant, but once I've been a couple of times, I'll settle into a pattern and order the same thing Every. Single. Time.  If it's a place I REALLY like, I might have as many as two or three menu options to rotate between. :lol;

That said, I tend to love most Mexican food. The spicier the better.
I love hot, spicy things…and yet, I do NOT like a lot of mid-Eastern food because…reasons.

We have a Thai restaurant here everyone just LOVES; one of my son's favorite places. I always HATED it, because there was NOTHING I could stand to take more than three bites of on the menu.  But then I finally discovered their Massaman Curry, made as spicy as they'll make it and then some "extra spice" on the side (they have a sliding "spicy" scale from 0-5 that you can order from). I can't get enough of that stuff!!

I have a friend from Ethiopia--a couple of years ago, for Thanksgiving, she made this Ethiopian beef dish that was INCREDIBLE. Only problem is, I have no idea what it was or even what all was in it. But it was HOT and good.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 6, 2015)

Sushi= NO. Call it what you want, but unless you COOK that fish, I ain't eatin' it.


----------



## shefjr (Apr 6, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Sushi= NO. Call it what you want, but unless you COOK that fish, I ain't eatin' it.


You're missing out! When prepared correctly it's delicious.


----------



## limr (Apr 6, 2015)

Mmm, sushi.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 6, 2015)

I love sushi - it catches all kinds of fish to cook & eat.

I couldn't limit myself to a single nationality -- Italian, Thai, Chinese, Cajun, other Southern American, Tex-Mex/Mexican, British, French . . ."


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 6, 2015)

Italian.....because I'm Italian.....


----------



## runnah (Apr 6, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Japanese. I love sushi and the fact that every thing is so "light" tasting and not heavy.
> ...



Americanized Asian food is pretty terrible. Lots of oil and and grease. Traditional Asian food is very light on oils and grease. Vietnamese food is particularly good.

Sushi was at one point a very luxury type meal but now is very common which has devastated the fish populations.

I do like steaks and BBQ quite a bit. Again tho I think Mexican food has been Americanized to the point of some of the traditional aspects being lost.


----------



## weepete (Apr 6, 2015)

BBQ food. 

I also like a lot of foods from a lot of different countries. I'd find it difficult not to have a full Scottish breakfast once in a while and I also like Indian food, Middle Eastern food, Chinese, Thai, Japanese, Malasian dishes. I tend towards the spicy too


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2015)

Food.


----------



## limr (Apr 6, 2015)

Ah yes, there's Middle Eastern food as well. Much of the food in Turkey incorporated meat somehow, so there was a lot that I didn't eat, but what I did have regularly was quite delicious. There were what seemed like a thousand ways to prepare eggplant, for example, and the soups were divine. Then there was the cheese (what is known as 'feta') and yogurt. 

FYI, that thick, strained yogurt that is everywhere now and is called "Greek" yogurt really should be called Turkish yogurt. Even the word is Turkish.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 6, 2015)

Mexican ... no Italian ... no Chinese ... no French ... no Japanese ... no Mexican ...


----------



## bribrius (Apr 6, 2015)

red hot dogs, half pound hamburgers, lasagna, haddock, swordfish, shrimp and seafoods, chinese vegetables. meatloaf, Shepard pie, italian sandwiches, lomein, bbq ribs, tacos, egg rolls, southern fried chicken steak with gravy.............................. Anything spicey or hot i can't stand though. 

This is making me hungry...


----------



## table1349 (Apr 6, 2015)

webestang64 said:


> Italian.....because I'm Italian.....


My heritage is Scotch/Irish, but my stomach is all Italian.

 



Of course I also enjoy....


----------



## cclhuzhou (Apr 7, 2015)

I would not choose to have that at every meal.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 7, 2015)

Thai food for me as well. Followed by Italian and Mexican.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 7, 2015)

idk, I like many cuisines

but unlike some of you I really don't think Japanese is a "light" food nor likable in any form, except maybe some kind of miso soup and some kind of sushi.

They have great cookies and sweets... simply delicious, but there are just a few Japanesse dishes I can eat...and I'm talking about eating it in Japan, not in any other country because that's just not the same. 
From my experience, no one (who's not from Japan) could easily adapt to Japanese food.


----------



## mishele (Apr 7, 2015)

Mexican!! I also love me some sushi but I couldn't eat that everyday. 

Or anything served with french fries. hehe


----------



## Designer (Apr 7, 2015)

mmaria said:


> From my experience, no one (who's not from Japan) could easily adapt to Japanese food.


You are probably correct, however my oldest grandson is living in Tokyo this year, and has adapted quite well.  He can eat Japanese food all the time, although his American friends over there grew very tired of it right away.

Zachary is not picky about his food, and eats anything put in front of him.


----------



## ruifo (Apr 7, 2015)

Indian: I love curry and all Indian spices.
Mexican: So unique and good. Not talking about tex-mex, but real mexican.
Japanese: Healthier and delicious.
Portuguese: Just amazing, specially appetizers and sweets.
French: Butter is so good.
Mediterranean: Delicious and made to live long.


----------



## Write Lighting (Apr 7, 2015)

Mexican. All day, everyday. If I could only ever eat Mexican for the rest of my life and never be able to eat any other food stuff, I wouldn't even be upset.


----------



## waday (Apr 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Food.



Yep, food.

My favorites include Middle Eastern, Ecuadorian, American, Indian, Thai, and Sushi. Grew up on Italian, so that's a good go-to, but not my favorite.



limr said:


> Ah yes, there's Middle Eastern food as well. Much of the food in Turkey incorporated meat somehow, so there was a lot that I didn't eat, but what I did have regularly was quite delicious. There were what seemed like a thousand ways to prepare eggplant, for example, and the soups were divine. Then there was the cheese (what is known as 'feta') and yogurt.
> 
> FYI, that thick, strained yogurt that is everywhere now and is called "Greek" yogurt really should be called Turkish yogurt. Even the word is Turkish.



Have you tried labna? If not, you need to. It's delicious. Put that on pita with a bit of zaatar. I could eat that right now. With a side of Baroody pickles.

There's a surprising amount of Middle Eastern food that does not incorporate meat. My wife is half Palestinian and her parents/aunts/uncles all immigrated here, so I'm lucky to have some authentic cooks in the family. I've also been spoiled, because they'll make meatless food for me specifically, using the existing recipes that should have meat in them. Wow, it's delicious.


----------



## KenC (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't really have a favorite, but Indian, Thai, Middle Eastern and Italian are always near the top.  I grew up eating Italian so I often go back to that and have been eating more of it lately than anything else.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 7, 2015)

American\Italian I guess. I'm like Sharon, I'm EXTREMELY PICKY about the foods I eat and I will rarely try anything new. My food also needs to be cooked very well done, especially beef or I will not eat it. I'll eat something burned to the hardness of a hockey puck before I will eat something even remotely pink inside. I'm basically meat and potatoes, pasta and fast food - the faster the better!  I'd never be able to survive in a place like Japan because I hate seafood. The extent of my seafood consumption amounts to Mrs Paul's fish sticks smothered in ketchup, once or twice a year and a few Tuna fish sandwiches a couple times a year. Preparing my tuna fish for the sandwich takes some doing too, It must be chunk light tuna and I will not eat any of the darker meat pieces or the little black specks often found in tuna. Then I add quite a bit or onion and mayo to hide the taste of the fish as much as possible. Ethnic and fancy restaurants would go broke if they relied on someone like me to eat there.


----------



## limr (Apr 7, 2015)

waday said:


> Have you tried labna? If not, you need to. It's delicious. Put that on pita with a bit of zaatar. I could eat that right now. With a side of Baroody pickles.
> 
> There's a surprising amount of Middle Eastern food that does not incorporate meat. My wife is half Palestinian and her parents/aunts/uncles all immigrated here, so I'm lucky to have some authentic cooks in the family. I've also been spoiled, because they'll make meatless food for me specifically, using the existing recipes that should have meat in them. Wow, it's delicious.



Had to do the translations into Turkish  They call it labneh. They'd mix that cheese with oregano (or zaatar - never did know the Turkish word) on pita (pide in Turkish) and the whole thing was called gözleme. Oh, it was fantastic! There were some very good restaurants specifically for gözleme, with women making the pide right out in the open. I'd often get one mixed with spinach as well. A couple of those plus a glass of ayran...yum!

There are some Middle Eastern groceries around here. I think I need to find some labneh.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 7, 2015)

I used to travel a lot for work. My work took me to places not on the average tourist maps. When I was working in a foreign country, for one meal a day I'd find a 'Locals Only' type eatery and eat with the indigenous locals. I would always order the longest name of the menu ... then make myself eat it. It was a game I played ... I lost more often than I won. 

Despite my American upbringing, I am no longer a picky eater and I truly enjoy a very broad spectrum of flavors and foods.


----------



## waday (Apr 7, 2015)

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried labna? If not, you need to. It's delicious. Put that on pita with a bit of zaatar. I could eat that right now. With a side of Baroody pickles.
> ...


Seriously.. labna, zaatar, falafel, and sliced tomato on fresh pita. With a side of hummus. I'm drooling.

I love how fresh pita is puffed up like a balloon.

I think I'm gaining weight just reading through this thread, because I want to eat everything.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 7, 2015)

I have recently acquired Julia Child's book, "Mastering French Cooking". I told Mary Lou she can select two recipes a week and I'll cook them for her. She has already earmarked many, many pages ...


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2015)

Like most foods, there are regional variations.
My #1 is Mexican food (Sonora & Mexico City), with #2 being Italian (Sicily), and #3 being French (Provence, Alpes, Côte d' Azur).

I too like and often use cilantro when I cook and I eat garlic daily.
With my Mexican food I favor salsa verde, green enchilada sauce, and Tapatio hot sauce.
I use tomatillos (husk tomatoes) quite a bit too.
Our FDA recently lowered it's maximum bacteria level standard and has banned many classic French cheeses like Roquefort, St. Nectaire, Morbier and Tomme de Savoie even though the levels of  nontoxigenic bacteria in these cheeses are quite harmless.
 The FDA should worry about cheese like Kraft American cheese, which isn’t really cheese at all, and contains dangerous food dyes and 45 grams of fat in just one slice.

I prepare Mexican food for myself probably 5 days a week.
I've gotten a bit lazy and don't make my own tamales anymore.  A place in town makes tamales daily and once a month or so I buy a dozen for $10 and throw them in the freezer.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 8, 2015)

Designer said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > From my experience, no one (who's not from Japan) could easily adapt to Japanese food.
> ...


I was there on a professional training for about month and a half. People from my group (European) were all, "oh not what we expected but we can eat that" and that lasted for about two weeks... after that they were "oh, no, can't do this" and they would find a few dishes they can eat and ate those.
I, on the other hand wasn't able to eat their food at first but after some time I started slowly to adapt so I could eat lots of their dishes.

"Oh look, spaghetti with mushrooms,great, we can eat spaghetti"... but oh nooo....

It wasn't unusual to spend money in a restaurant and couldn't eat what they served us.

this was a really nice dinner











this wasn't 







but the way they serve the food is great


----------



## Designer (Apr 8, 2015)

That dinner was pretty to look at, but probably not what I would call "tasty".


----------



## limr (Apr 8, 2015)

I'd eat the edamame, maybe a few other things on the table. My dislike of certain foods is almost always about texture, not taste, and I'd probably have a hard time with some of that.

What was that last dish that wasn't so nice?


----------



## mmaria (Apr 8, 2015)

Designer said:


> That dinner was pretty to look at, but probably not what I would call "tasty".


the first two pictures, the dinner was really tasty, if you like to eat raw fish and raw... well almost anything

the third picture was one of the courses of a dinner we couldn't eat. They serve 6-7 small dishes, and I could eat 2 or three max..
I don't like tofu f.e. and there were always tofu somewhere


----------



## runnah (Apr 8, 2015)

That squid looks awesome!


----------



## mishele (Apr 8, 2015)

runnah said:


> That squid looks awesome!


No thank you!!


----------



## mmaria (Apr 8, 2015)

limr said:


> .
> What was that last dish that wasn't so nice?


some kind of sea fish, grilled somehow and the skin tasted awful because of the way they grilled it. Underneath of the fish is tofu and that's a tofu soup

I don't like tofu.


The most awful thing I ate is raw jellyfish  ..... (among else really because we European simply can't stand some of their tastes)
It's like you eat raw  pig's and sheep's fat mixed together! I can still taste it... 


that white thing under is the jellyfish...the rest is tuna,salmon and some other creatures we didn't figure out


----------



## runnah (Apr 8, 2015)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > That squid looks awesome!
> ...



Not a fan of tentacles?


----------



## limr (Apr 8, 2015)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



So squigglies. I'll eat the cut up smooth body part of the squid, but no squigglies. Blech.

I also don't do bivalves. Blech.


----------



## mishele (Apr 8, 2015)

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Now that's more like it!!! That looks amazing!!!


----------



## KenC (Apr 8, 2015)

limr said:


> I'll eat the cut up smooth body part of the squid, but no squigglies. Blech.



No tentacles?  That's the tastiest part!  I bet you don't even like octopus!


----------



## runnah (Apr 8, 2015)

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



So you don't like calimari?


----------



## mishele (Apr 8, 2015)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


I do!! I just need it to be breaded. hehe 
It's too chewy otherwise.


----------



## runnah (Apr 8, 2015)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Then it just like squid. Its pretty much the same as squid.

How about this?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 8, 2015)

Bacon.


----------



## mishele (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not watching that!! I'm not!! So there!! 



Alright, I watched it. GROSS!!


----------



## runnah (Apr 8, 2015)

mishele said:


> I'm not watching that!! I'm not!! So there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I watched it. GROSS!!




Really, I thought it was hot.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 8, 2015)

Spanish ... no Mediterranean ... no Indian ... no BBQ ... all BBQ


----------



## Wizard1500 (Apr 8, 2015)

I grew up in Florida.....poor to mid income Florida.....at 63, I still prefer what most people call soul food.....we just called it supper....bbq, collards, cornbread, biscuits, grits, peas,  etc.....a real treat was steak and mashed potatoes....I was the only one in the family that would eat steak rare..... and I still like it rare.....oh, and no sea food...it just doesn't agree with me.....


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 8, 2015)

Middle Eastern veggie food for me.  Tabouli, falafel, Baba Ganouj, hummus on fresh hot pita.


----------



## snerd (Apr 8, 2015)

1. American - 

     a. 12 oz. Ribeye medium rare with baked potato and corn on the cob and some delicious dinner rolls, washed down with either iced tea or an ice cold beer.

     b. BBQ! Brisket, hot links, sausages, etc.

2. Mexican - Just about all of it.

3. Chinese - Partial to a good sweet & sour pork or chicken, egg rolls, shrimp-fried rice.

4. Italian - Love spaghetti and meatballs and lasagna.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 8, 2015)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



My aunt is Malaysian and she cooks squid salad all the time. It has the consistency of rubber.

Not opposed to it but also not a fan.


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 8, 2015)

I grew up eating Polish foods, mostly on holidays. We will have fresh kielbasa w/sauerkraut, and stuffed cabbages and perogies throughout the winter months.


----------



## limr (Apr 8, 2015)

KenC said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I'll eat the cut up smooth body part of the squid, but no squigglies. Blech.
> ...



Nope! Well...it depends on what part and how it's prepared.

The first time I went to Portugal, I was about 9 years old and went with my mother and brother. We stayed with my grandmother, who served us octopus one night. I know that a lot of every-day cooking in Portugal doesn't have much...'flair' I guess you could say, but it's still flavorful and seasoned. Well, I suspect my grandmother was not much of a cook, however. She just boiled the legs and slapped them on a plate. I cried and refused to eat it. I eventually got a pork chop instead.



runnah said:


> So you don't like calimari?



Calamari is just a fancy word for squid. And like I said, I like the "rings" - the cut up smooth main body of the squid. I don't like the tentacles. Like I said before, it's not about taste but texture. I hate the feeling of the suction cups. And the other parts are only rubbery if it's cooked wrong.


----------



## RDenhardt (Apr 8, 2015)

Mexican and Italian food on top of the list for me


----------



## limr (Apr 8, 2015)

Warhorse said:


> I grew up eating Polish foods, mostly on holidays. We will have fresh kielbasa w/sauerkraut, and stuffed cabbages and perogies throughout the winter months.



Mmm, pierogi! I've had a lot of Polish students over the years who would cook me homemade pierogi. So delish. It was also a common food in Pittsburgh and there were some restaurants that made wonderful pierogi.


----------



## curly (Apr 8, 2015)

Chinese and Mexican are close for me.

50% of my coworkers are Chinese, so I have had some good eats at parties and lunch outings.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 8, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Sushi= NO. Call it what you want, but unless you COOK that fish, I ain't eatin' it.


We had sushi when I was a kid, but we called it "bait."


----------



## waday (Apr 8, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Sushi= NO. Call it what you want, but unless you COOK that fish, I ain't eatin' it.


As a vegetarian, I only eat sushi with no fish/crab/imitation crab. The veggie sushi is actually quite good, especially when you can find rolls with mango, sweet potato, avocado, etc. Delicious!


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 8, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > Italian.....because I'm Italian.....
> ...



My Italian Grandma (God rest her soul) used to make this chicken in wine with polenta that was out of this world! I've tried her recipe but it still doesn't taste like hers.....


----------



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2015)

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Sushi= NO. Call it what you want, but unless you COOK that fish, I ain't eatin' it.
> ...


Ron White Video Comedy Central Stand-Up Vegetarians 
At 1:10


----------



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2015)

webestang64 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > webestang64 said:
> ...


Saltimbocca alla Romana with a side of polenta.  Acqua Pazza, Buridda, Penne all'arrabbiata and of course an all time favorite Bistecca alla fiorentina.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 8, 2015)

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Sushi= NO. Call it what you want, but unless you COOK that fish, I ain't eatin' it.
> ...



Veggie sushi -- isn't that also called "salad?"


----------



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2015)

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...


Keep in mind, salad is not a food, salad comes with the food.   You go into any good restaurant and order a steak and they bring you a salad for nothing.  That's cause it's not food.  When they bring me a salad I think  Mmmmm...If  I wait right here something good will happen soon.


----------



## waday (Apr 8, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...


Isn't making fun of vegetarians quite passé these days?



snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...


Nope.

Also:


----------



## 123rfanna (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a vegetarian and I can say I have eaten some really good salads in Australia, roasted pumpkins are my favorite. If I have to choose a country of choice I would say Spanish for their tapas selections and Middle Eastern for hummus!


----------



## sm4him (Apr 9, 2015)

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Exactly. Veggie sushi is just...veggies.  Raw veggies, sure I'll eat that (depending on the veggie), but that ain't sushi. It's just rolled up raw veggies, with maybe some rice or whatever it is they put in those little rolls of rawness.  In my little world, it doesn't qualify as "sushi" unless there is raw seafood involved.


----------



## waday (Apr 9, 2015)

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


I guess I'm confused. So a salad that has meat in it isn't a salad? It's a meat platter?


----------



## sm4him (Apr 9, 2015)

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...



No, it's a salad. With meat in it.  The salad is still there, in between the meat.  If you roll up raw fish and then you ALSO add veggies, that's still sushi.
But when you take a bunch of chicken and shred it and add mayo and stuff like that and call it chicken SALAD...yeah, THAT ain't salad, it's shredded meat. Or poultry, in that case.

Food rules, according to sm4him. They are vast and complicated. And no one knows them all except me.


----------



## waday (Apr 9, 2015)

sm4him said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...


So, if you take meat out, it's still a salad, right? So, if you take fish out of sushi, it's still sushi.


----------



## NCspotter (Apr 10, 2015)

Hmm...tie between Italian and American. Can't beat a good plate of pasta or a big fat juicy hamburger with fries.


----------

